

Startup Quote: Brian Chesky, co-founder, Airbnb - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2777912065

======
raychancc
Do things that won’t scale; it will teach you.

\- Brian Chesky (@bchesky)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2777912065>

------
swombat
"We'll be back shortly"?

A familiar message from Tumblr these days...

